# prayer request



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 12, 2012)

hey guys, got a special prayer request, one of our members sister is battling cancer in a savannah hospital..she is having a procedure that is very critical for her..and the next 12 hours is crucial to her...he asked me to get on here  for some help....i have seen prayer work and believe in its power....we have had prayer request answered from this forum....so i wil claim gods will in this situation , and i will ask that your hands guide all that are involved in her care , and claim it all , in the name that is above every name, the precious name of jesus


----------



## speedcop (Jan 12, 2012)

May the Great Physician hold her in the palm of his hand. We pray for her


----------



## Jasper (Jan 13, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jan 13, 2012)

health,peace and prosperity to you from above


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Prayers sent for a successful procedure.


----------



## RNC (Jan 13, 2012)

prayers sent ! ;]


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 13, 2012)

prayer sent


----------



## fredw (Jan 13, 2012)

Scott, my prayers are added.


----------



## CAL90 (Jan 13, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 13, 2012)

Praying for this lady and family............................


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 13, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2012)

My Prayers are added as well. Sorry I am late to this.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks guys , the procedure went well and the young ladywas sent home yesterday...they said to tell everyone thanks for the prayers..........I SAY THANK YOU JESUS


----------



## j_seph (Jan 20, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Prayers added


----------



## golffreak (Feb 18, 2012)

God Bless...prayers sent.


----------

